# Motor City



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Anybody know anything about the new Motor City complex of apartments?

That is where my school is putting me up, all paid! I'm looking forward to it, the pictures looks great so far!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Friends of mine have just moved there. The area is offering better value for money compared to others, although it is a little way out. Build quality is pretty good, but there is occasionally noise disruption from the autodrome.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cost us about 150 AED in a taxi when going to a friends BBQ as he went round and round and round.

At the same time their house was excellent and got a good bargain on it.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, you will need a car tho. No bars or anything out there.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

wandabug said:


> OK, you will need a car tho. No bars or anything out there.


Across from Motor City is Arabian Ranches and the golf club in there has a full bar


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

mogyc said:


> Across from Motor City is Arabian Ranches and the golf club in there has a full bar


I know and there is also the polo club but neither are walkable from Motor City and both expensive.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

wandabug said:


> I know and there is also the polo club but neither are walkable from Motor City and both expensive.


Neither are walkable from where I live in the ranches, unless you live beside either its a drive or cab


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I've heard it's a bit more out of the way than past housing used to be, but I guess that's Dubai for you, right? what used to be out of the way springs up new neighborhoods.

I'm not complaining though, living rent/utilities free, as I'm sure none of your are/would


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

JonStewart87 said:


> I'm not complaining though, living rent/utilities free, as I'm sure none of your are/would



That was a giggle... Hope you enjoy your time in Dubai.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for your messages people, I'm counting down the day - with a reasonable target in mind (no more of this "100 days left" nonsense.. it's soon!  watch out home centre/ikea.. you're MINE!


----------



## niliyanelson (Jul 28, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> Anybody know anything about the new Motor City complex of apartments?
> 
> That is where my school is putting me up, all paid! I'm looking forward to it, the pictures looks great so far!


Motorcity is a great community ..i reckon u must consider yourself lucky to live here..
I have moved in here last month . My family and me are just loving the place..
Cheers
niliya


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Us too we've been here for over a year and its a great place to live!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

niliyanelson said:


> Motorcity is a great community ..i reckon u must consider yourself lucky to live here..
> I have moved in here last month . My family and me are just loving the place..
> Cheers
> niliya





Dazcat said:


> Us too we've been here for over a year and its a great place to live!


Great!! I'm really looking forward to being apart of that community - anybody have driving times to malls/beaches/shops etc?


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

JonStewart87 said:


> Great!! I'm really looking forward to being apart of that community - anybody have driving times to malls/beaches/shops etc?


There is a supermarket within walking distance along with various other shops and food outlets.
Mall of the emirates is about a 10-15 min drive, Mirdiff Mall about 20 mins, Dubai Mall about 25 mins & beach about 20 mins.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dazcat said:


> There is a supermarket within walking distance along with various other shops and food outlets.
> Mall of the emirates is about a 10-15 min drive, Mirdiff Mall about 20 mins, Dubai Mall about 25 mins & beach about 20 mins.


Thanks Dazcat much appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw a friend of mine yesterday who moved to Motor City a few months ago and he says that quite a few restaurants/cafes have opened and that an A+E is due to open soon too.
-


----------

